# Husqvarna 141 Chainsaw



## joed (Jan 12, 2002)

Has anyone used this entry level Husqvarna chain saw. It has about 2.6 hp, 40cc motor. Would it be alright for the 5-10 tree jobs per year?

Thanks


----------



## tundraotto (Jan 12, 2002)

what kind of tree jobs? firewood cutting? its a consumer saw thats much of the same as any other consumer saws - it is not a pro saw.


----------



## Walt Galer (Jan 12, 2002)

Howdy,

These were a rather highspeed, single ring saw that was originally intended for use in Sweden. They are reasonably easy to work on, but hard to decipher for which parts, since there are several versions. There was even a double ring piston option.

The rubber parts are rather poor in these and did not resist our N. American gas very well. The fuel line to the Carburetor was a special thing that mainly specialized in going away. 

The saw was rather sensitive to dirt, but if you took care not to let fines get through the airfilter, it was a rather good little saw. The airfilter that came with it was a mesh type that wasn't worth a darn. There were aftermarket flocked filters available, but you have to replace them often enough as they loose their flocking. Care of the air filter was the key to protecting that single ring, and getting good life on this unit.

Best with .325 chain.

Regards,
Walt Galer


----------



## joed (Jan 12, 2002)

Thank you for the information fellows. I guess the 141 wouldn't be suitable for me. Would the 345 be a better choice? Does it have a dual piston ring engine?


----------



## tundraotto (Jan 12, 2002)

buddy of mine has the 345 - not really much different from my 136. if you are buying a saw for something more than once a year type of deal - go for the husky pro line (eg. the 346xp) or the 55/55rancher.


----------



## davefr (Jan 12, 2002)

I had a Husky 41 (basically same as 141). It was a decent little saw, but for a few bucks more you can buy a Makita DCS401 and it's far, far superior to the little Husky. The Makita is made by Dolmar Sachs and is built like a professional vs. homeowner saw.


----------



## tundraotto (Jan 12, 2002)

how much is a makita dcs401?


----------



## davefr (Jan 12, 2002)

Last I checked, they were in the $200-250 range.



> _Originally posted by tundraotto _
> *how much is a makita dcs401? *


----------



## tundraotto (Jan 12, 2002)

$200? i need to get one - where do i order?


----------



## tundraotto (Jan 13, 2002)

seriously - sounds like a hell of a deal - i cant find them for that cheap - can you really get them for $200 or not???


----------



## davefr (Jan 13, 2002)

Brand new ones show up on EBAY occasionally that can be had for about $200. Dealer's are closer to $249 (sometimes $229 if you get lucky).

Unfortunately Makita's chainsaws are an orphan. Lawn and Garden dealers either have Stihl, Husky, or Echo and retail stores have Poulans. Tools stores (where Makita is strong) don't bother with the chainsaw line.

Makita needs some serious help in the distribution area. They are stuck in "no mans" land.

Parts are very easy to get though. Easier than Stihl since they can be purchased online and shipped across state lines!!


----------



## mbopp (Jan 13, 2002)

While on the discussion on small saws, anybody have an opinion on the Poulan Pro 220?

Mike


----------

